# Topics > Military AI and robotics > Military vehicles >  Transphibian, fin-powered AUV and bottom-crawler, iRobot, Bedford, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - iRobot Corporation

Transphibian on Wikipedia

----------

